# bad news , good news



## skunk (Sep 12, 2005)

hello fellow farmers . good news 1st . everyone from wife family made it here safly from hurricane katrina .they are deppressed losing eveything . and are having nightmares about floating bodies all over . they said the stinch of just driving bye them will never go away . i cant stay in this forum as much as i used to . very busy trying to help them get  apartments  and donations for food and clothing for there kids .some people are helping . redcross gave them credit card for walmart . 800 dollars worth . at first it was a voucher they had too spend it all at 1 time like 200 on food and 600 on clothes . . now if you think about it there are 3 extra families living here with me . i was thinking where in the heck was i gonna put 600 dollars in groceries at 1 time at and 1800 dollars worth of new clothes . well next day i was on phone all day and finally a accountant told there supervisor at human services she had extra 1 and he called and told me . i went and picked it up withen an hour . it was a blessing a giant 1 at that .  then that evening when they got back from walmart i was exspecting alot of food . but to my surprise they didnt bring back anything . i ask them what happened . they said the lady at the red cross messed up she wrote 267 on food and 600 on clothes and the check was only for 800 dollars so they wouldnt except it . so next day they went back down to red cross and they hooked them up with a credit or debit card that they could spend anytime . ok for the bad news my second plant is now a male . but i dont care anymore . theres always next year . with 1 exception i still have a little 1 out in country im waiting on . it is now about 3 feet tall maybe ill get few buds off it if its a male plant . ok seeyall


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2005)

hey stinky!  glad the family is all well, sooo many aren't. You've got my respect with the generousity of opening your home. 

that li'l plant in the country is gonna be a girl, you watch. KARMA gonna' getcha'.


----------



## The haze one (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah boys thats true whut goes around comes around so u wait n see Skunk ur a good person the best of luck with ur plants and ur guests


----------

